# Juicy Vapor



## Andre (16/2/14)

So, these are those expensive e-liquids we have been talking about on the forum. R120.00 for 12 ml. Got mine as a Valentine special at R84.00 for 12 ml, still expensive. Is it worth it?

Let's look at packaging first, then in a next post will give my impressions on the first juice tasted.

*Packaging:
*
Received the 5 juices in a zip lock bag at the Cape Vape Meet. The bag was wet on the inside. Vendor said it was water. Labels are just plain thin paper, no water resisting covering. When I got home, some labels were quite damaged and info not legible anymore.

The bottle is a hard plastic. You have to press really hard to get some e-liquid out. The caps, although not child resistant, I like that one can just snap the top off. On the image below, one can read that it says "Keep away from children", but that is because of a good camera. In real life one cannot read that at all.

Other information on the label: Brand name, name of the juice, nic content, volume and RPG (reduced PG - by how much we can only guess). Also "shake well before use", date of manufacture and expiry date (12 months). There is some other information on there that is just too small to read - maybe on the bigger bottles.

Does the packaging reflect a top of the range e-liquid: Certainly not, in fact compared to other local juices, the packaging imo is rather inferior.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (16/2/14)

Great review of the packaging @Matthee!

If the bottles were wet and labels becoming illegible after you collected it at the vape meet, i would hate to think what would happen if it were shipped from CT to JHB. Hope they sort that issue out


----------



## BhavZ (16/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Great review of the packaging @Matthee!
> 
> If the bottles were wet and labels becoming illegible after you collected it at the vape meet, i would hate to think what would happen if it were shipped from CT to JHB. Hope they sort that issue out



I have bought from JV before and this was the first time that I experienced the bottles being wet. When I receive the bottles I usually put a piece of sticky tape over it and that generally preserves the printing however agreed that this extra step should not be needed.

I also think that given the heat of yesterday, the fact that the bottles were in ziplock backs to attribute there being water in the bag as plastics to "sweat" and condensation occurs in the bag, this is the case with all bags when subjected to a warm environment. 

The best way to get around it is to vacuum seal the bag. If there is no air in the bag then there is no water vapour in the bag then there can be no condensation or sweating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (16/2/14)

I like the heat shrink that Liqua uses on their bottles, serves to protect the labels as well as minimizing leakage during shipping - and it is pretty inexpensive and easy to apply - all you need is a hairdryer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/2/14)

In my view, the juice itself is still the most important thing

So lets wait to hear what @Matthee says about that

But given that us vapers are always shipping these things all over the place, packaging is also important. Poor packaging can ruin the first impression big time. The reverse is also true. Great packaging can make one think the juice is better


----------



## BhavZ (16/2/14)

Derick said:


> I like the heat shrink that Liqua uses on their bottles, serves to protect the labels as well as minimizing leakage during shipping - and it is pretty inexpensive and easy to apply - all you need is a hairdryer



A thing I like about Liqua labeling is that you can easily remove the label without any sticky residue which is awesome as I tend to reuse the empty bottles

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (16/2/14)

I guess the heat shrink mostly keeps the label in place, so they don't need a lot of glue


----------



## Andre (16/2/14)

*Tribute 24 mg (Made: 15/02/2014. Tasted 15/02 & 16/02)
*
Described as "an awesome blend of Lychee and mouth watering pears". Has good vapour and throat hit. I cannot distinguish the two fruits mentioned at this stage. Does have a fruity taste. Certainly not fresh, juicy fruit, but mixed fruit intermingled with something decidedly perfumy, especially on the exhale and lingering on the tongue. I do not like the perfumy taste. Maybe some steeping is required. Will try again in about a week's time.

Tasted on a Reo Mini with Igo-S atomizer, 0.9 ohms triple twisted 32g coil and silica wick.

*UPDATE: *25 March 2014, more than a month of steeping. Tried again in the Protank Aerotank. Steeping has worsened this juice considerably. I could only take 2 toots. Unvapeable. Thrown out!

Taste is subjective, what might be not to my liking, might be your all day vape!​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy (17/2/14)

Tribut has a strong fake lichi taste not for everyone. Angry Birds is good like a Pina Colada type of taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (17/2/14)

Just goes to show how subjective taste is, and what works for one person, may not work for the next. Tribute is one of PBusardo's favourite juices, and he has it listed under the juices he would recommend on his website.


----------



## Andre (17/2/14)

Zodiac said:


> Just goes to show how subjective taste is, and what works for one person, may not work for the next. Tribute is one of PBusardo's favourite juices, and he has it listed under the juices he would recommend on his website.


Absolutely, that is why it is so important to get as many reviews as possible on one juice, and you get to know a reviewer's taste and whether it more or less corresponds to yours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (19/2/14)

*Frozen Delight 24 mg (Made: 15/02/2014. Tasted 18/02 & 19/02)*

Described as "a wonderful fruit explosion with hints of kiwi, strawberry, and melon". All I get is a hint of fruit and an explosion of an artificial/unnatural perfume aroma. So bad, in fact, I could not take more than 3 draws at a time. Then had to vape something else just to get rid of that horrible artificial taste. Good throat hit is scant consolation. Back in the drawer for steeping, but I am not hopeful.

Tasted on a Reo Grand with Reomizer2, 0.7 ohms triple twisted 30g coil and cotton wick.

*EDIT:* As @eviltoy suggested below, tasted this juice in a Protank (Mini). The fruit is just a tad more pronounced, but the artificial taste still dominates for me. My household (3 adults) also tasted in the Mini. They agree, and define the perfume aroma as approaching a Chappies bubblegum grape taste.

*UPDATE: *18 March 2014, more than a month of steeping. Tried again in the Protank Aerotank. No difference at all. Still an artificial/perfumy aroma. Not recommended by this taster at all.

Taste is subjective, what might be not to my liking, might be your all day vape!​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy (19/2/14)

Yeah Frozen delight is a hit and miss affair. Tastes weird in RBA's but put it in a protank and its awesome for some reason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/2/14)

eviltoy said:


> Yeah Frozen delight is a hit and miss affair. Tastes weird in RBA's but put it in a protank and its awesome for some reason


Thanks. Shall try it in an Aerotank and Mini Protank shortly and report back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (19/2/14)

Thanks for these @Matthee 

Personally, I wouldn't pay more than R120-150 for 3oml unless the juice was REALLY something special.

Any bulk manufactured juice can easily be made at a huge markup so quality is a deciding factor, along the lines of the Five Pawns range. That being said, most anything above that price is highway robbery and rather insulting to informed clientele.

Personally, a juice would have to go pretty far to beat what @Oupa produces. To my taste, his is the best juice I've ever had.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (19/2/14)

RawRam_cpt said:


> Thanks for these @Matthee
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't pay more than R120-150 for 3oml unless the juice was REALLY something special.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, I cannot agree more. What prompted me to buy these at the special price (still too expensive) was to prove what was said by many of our members in 2 other threads and as you reiterate above: It REALLY has to be something special to warrant those prices. Thus far: The packaging is inferior and the first two juices I would not even donate to the Tastebox. But, one has to keep an open mind - so I will taste again after steeping and I will try in different devices. Not that I'm looking forward to that. Under normal circumstances, not having to prove/disprove a point, these would have been in the dustbin by now.


----------



## Gizmo (19/2/14)

I'm sorry just with that packaging I would refuse to sell this brand. It does not look like a international standard at all. Just my 2 cents.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fred1sa (19/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Absolutely, I cannot agree more. What prompted me to buy these at the special price (still too expensive) was to prove what was said by many of our members in 2 other threads and as you reiterate above: It REALLY has to be something special to warrant those prices. Thus far: The packaging is inferior and the first two juices I would not even donate to the Tastebox. But, one has to keep an open mind - so I will taste again after steeping and I will try in different devices. Not that I'm looking forward to that. Under normal circumstances, not having to prove/disprove a point, these would have been in the dustbin by now.


Lol @Matthee. Just shows how different everybody's taste is I guess.
Of all the local and imported juice from Fuzion, Good Life Vapor and HHV, hunger games from Juicy Vapor is my favourite. Just the price is to steep. Can only afford to buy at sale time.


----------



## Andre (19/2/14)

fred1sa said:


> Lol @Matthee. Just shows how different everybody's taste is I guess.
> Of all the local and imported juice from Fuzion, Good Life Vapor and HHV, hunger games from Juicy Vapor is my favourite. Just the price is to steep. Can only afford to buy at sale time.


Oh yes, like I say underneath my reviews: _Taste is subjective, what might be not to my liking, might be your all day vape!._ But you and I agree on one point: These juices do not warrant their normal price point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (19/2/14)

eviltoy said:


> Yeah Frozen delight is a hit and miss affair. Tastes weird in RBA's but put it in a protank and its awesome for some reason


Strange you say this @eviltoy, as i have only tried them in protanks and Evods and enjoyed it. I haven't tried it in a RBA yet though.


----------



## Andre (18/3/14)

Updated the Frozen Delight review above: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/juicy-vapor.950/#post-16981.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Thanks for the update @Matthee. You have saved me some cash and some trouble.
We march on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (18/3/14)

I wonder if it was a bad batch @Matthee  I didn't get any chemical taste with Frozen Delight at all, and i'm quite sensitive to chemical tastes.

I did have an issue like this before, my first order with JV, all the juice tasted chemically  , however, Mark replaced all the e-liquids promptly and apologised, new batch was much better. But before we got our new batch, Mark gave us a free sample of our choice to test first, @CVS chose RY4. Its become one of our faves to date. Strangely, we weren't too fond of it at first.


----------



## Hein510 (19/3/14)

I loved their 555 tobacco! Tastes like those Zoo cookies with the icing and animals on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/3/14)

Zodiac said:


> I wonder if it was a bad batch @Matthee  I didn't get any chemical taste with Frozen Delight at all, and i'm quite sensitive to chemical tastes.
> 
> I did have an issue like this before, my first order with JV, all the juice tasted chemically  , however, Mark replaced all the e-liquids promptly and apologised, new batch was much better. But before we got our new batch, Mark gave us a free sample of our choice to test first, @CVS chose RY4. Its become one of our faves to date. Strangely, we weren't too fond of it at first.


Thanks @Zodiac. Personally I would not want to buy from an inconsistent source.


----------



## Zodiac (19/3/14)

Yeah, i hear you @Matthee. @Hein510, to me, their 555 tobacco was weird, couldn't vape it, i tried, just goes to show how a juice may work for one but not for the other.


----------



## steve (26/3/14)

I have only tried two juices from JV and i paid full price, i chose angry bird and cola and wasn't impressed with either. The angry bird smelt amazing but taste wise was nothing special and definitely not worth the price tag (excuse my lack of specifics, this was a while ago) . 
I chose cola because when i started vaping i couldn't get enough of liqua and hangsen cola (not so keen anymore) and was dying to try a "gourmet" cola. Although it tasted of cola i felt that the fizzy aspect had been overdone, giving it a soapy taste. 
I ordered 18mg because thats what i generally vape in a clearomiser and went for 50/50 ratio. However the nic content seemed higher than 18 and although i like a good throat hit this was overly harsh (on both juices). 
Other people may love them but this is just my 2 cents.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

steve said:


> I have only tried two juices from JV and i paid full price, i chose angry bird and cola and wasn't impressed with either. The angry bird smelt amazing but taste wise was nothing special and definitely not worth the price tag (excuse my lack of specifics, this was a while ago) .
> I chose cola because when i started vaping i couldn't get enough of liqua and hangsen cola (not so keen anymore) and was dying to try a "gourmet" cola. Although it tasted of cola i felt that the fizzy aspect had been overdone, giving it a soapy taste.
> I ordered 18mg because thats what i generally vape in a clearomiser and went for 50/50 ratio. However the nic content seemed higher than 18 and although i like a good throat hit this was overly harsh (on both juices).
> Other people may love them but this is just my 2 cents.


Thank you for your impressions @steve. Tried Tribute again yesterday, it is totally unvapeable now - have updated my review: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/juicy-vapor.950/#post-16243.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CraftyZA (26/3/14)

steve said:


> .
> I ordered 18mg because thats what i generally vape in a clearomiser and went for 50/50 ratio. However the nic content seemed higher than 18 and although i like a good throat hit this was overly harsh (on both juices).


Some flavoring can add a lot of dry th. Hangsen 555(aka highway) is one example. Hits hard even at 12mg on 1 ohm.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## steve (26/3/14)

@CraftyZA thanks pal thats probably what it was. Also forgot to add that i let a few fellow vapers try it and none had good feedback and also felt over nicotined after a few vapes (headaches etc)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

